# Dexter Cattle For Sale in Houston Texas



## Dexter_Cattle (Aug 6, 2007)

*David Welch
Houston, Texas
832-347-3894
[email protected]*



ADCA#13624 
Thomasâ RSCH Red Mica
Non-Carrier cow, born April 4th, 2003. 
Mica is bred to Red Polled Bull 
(Legend Red Raider ADCA#017498), Due 3/5/2008
Sire: Bnb FB Red Rascal
Dam: Thomas' Blz Red Mite


ADCA#15771 
J L Ryanâs Aisling 
Non-Carrier, 
Breed to Red Polled Bull (Legend Red Raider ADCA#017498) 
Due â Feb 15th, 2008
Sire: Llanfairâs Ryan
Dam: SGF Aisling


ADCA#13529 
Fan-C-Zelda
Shortleg Black Cow, Born January 30, 2003
Sire: Brome Reach Zodiac
Dam: L & L Yale Persimmon


ADCA#018790 
Legend Rowdy Coal
Born March 4th, 2007, Black Non-Carrier Polled Bull
Sire: Tama Titanium
Dam: J L Ryanâs Aisling


ADCA#018789 
Legend Red Master 
Born March 7th, 2007, Red Polled Non-Carrier Bull.
Sire: Tama Titanium
Dam: Thomasâ RSCH Red Mica


----------



## Dexter_Cattle (Aug 6, 2007)

Thomas' RSCL Red Mica


----------



## Dexter_Cattle (Aug 6, 2007)

J L Ryanâs Aisling 










Fan-C-Zelda










Legend Red Master & Legend Rowdy Coal


----------

